# Reptile Park adventures with Kelly and Tsi!



## Tsidasa (Jul 23, 2007)

Yay so, yesterday Kelly and I went off to the West Australian Reptile Park which is always for me an absolute pleasure. 
We met up with Gary Davies (WestAussie) and had a great chat with him while playing with the carpet pythons and stimmy's.
We asked Gary about snake catching and got into a conversation about the thread that recently appeared of a "snake catcher" appearing on You Tube and treating the snake in what seemed to be a fairly inhumane manner.
Gary got out a wild caught dugite, tiger snake and king brown in turn and showed us how an experienced handler does it.
It was awe-inspiring and I fell in love with the little dugite. Some kids had gathered round and Gary explained how this was his job and just as you don't mess with electricity unless you're an electrician, it's best to let the experienced snake catchers handle the snakes.
Thanks for a great day Gary and West Australian Reptile Park! 
Will post some pics later of Kelly and Tsi's adventures!!!
Other highlights include Kelly's baby!!!!.......kangaroo


----------



## kelly (Jul 23, 2007)

Yay!
It was such a great day.
Gary was really lovely, so happy to chat to people & give advice 
Unforunately though Jen's flash specky camera died halfway though which means most of the pictures taken were from my silly little digital camera that doesn't work that great due to being dropped lots haha.

PICTURES ARE COMING SOON


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 23, 2007)

How cool is Gary Davies. He is really helpful.

Simone.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 23, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> you don't mess with electricity unless you're an electrician, it's best to let the experienced snake catchers handle the snakes.



VERY well put. Unfortunately too many people bang on the danger that snakes pose when explaining why it should be left to experienced people to deal with them. This makes a specific point about qualification.

Sounds like a great day


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok guys here's some of kelly's cam pics =) My personal favourite events was the dugite on the floor whom i'm in love with and her name is Splodge and also the baby frilled neck lizard on my hand. But look at the heartwarming cuddle between Kelly and Charlie the carpet snake (haha hope i got the name right Charlie and you weren't actually Harry)


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 23, 2007)

...


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 23, 2007)

... Ok guys will have more photos for you tonight taken with the other cam including the adorable death adders *swoon*
Jen


----------



## kelly (Jul 23, 2007)

Haha that dugite came very close to Jen, I think the love was definitely there :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 23, 2007)

definitely she loved me just as much, i could tell from her defensive wriggle =D


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 23, 2007)

sounds like fun, yeah Tsidasa a big toothy grin and an S shaped posture on a deadly elapid definately signifies love


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 24, 2007)

I forgot to post more pics last night =( But definitely tonight! yay =D 
Also - Fancy Gary giving us a talk on elapids and not CHARGING us for it *faint* Free advice rules =p


----------



## reece89 (Jul 24, 2007)

nice pics looks like it was fun =D


----------



## krusty (Jul 24, 2007)

that is a great looking carpet but not as nice as the one holding it,great pics thanks for posting them.


----------



## roach911 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hahahaha Krusty,

Sexy girls and sexy snakes,

DAM i should have had the day off


----------



## krusty (Jul 24, 2007)

roach911 said:


> Hahahaha Krusty,
> 
> Sexy girls and sexy snakes,


 

it don't get any better than that.....lol.


----------



## roach911 (Jul 24, 2007)

Indeed Krusty, indeed.

A wod of $100 bills and a nice bottle of scotch wouldnt hurt either, hahah.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 25, 2007)

more pics!!!! yay ok so i look hideous and have a double chin haha but yay anyway =D


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 25, 2007)

more =D


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 25, 2007)

and the last lot =D


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 25, 2007)

ok i lied cos i somehow missed out this gorgeous one of kelly with her baby kangaroo


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks like you guys had fun  Thanks for the pics


----------



## kelly (Jul 25, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> ok i lied cos i somehow missed out this gorgeous one of kelly with her baby kangaroo



hahaha thanks, I look so wonderful :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Magpie (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey! the pic of evill red-eyed kelly has disappeared


----------



## kelly (Jul 25, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Hey! the pic of evill red-eyed kelly has disappeared



Well I didn't want everyone to know that I am actually the devil :evil:
So we had to edit it & put it back up


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 25, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Hey! the pic of evill red-eyed kelly has disappeared



yeah something about kelly not wanting to look like the devil incarnate  hahaha


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 25, 2007)

i wish i didn't look so bad in that pic =) we need a good pic of us =D


----------



## kelly (Jul 27, 2007)

woohoo!
Check out the girls face in the background of this picture HAHAHA


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 27, 2007)

kelly said:


> woohoo!
> Check out the girls face in the background of this picture HAHAHA



well that guy does look pretty scary:shock:


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 27, 2007)

haha that guys not scary =D he's great =) that's Gary =)


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 27, 2007)

Awww the elapid looks like he want to kiss you!

True love!

heh heh


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 27, 2007)

yes agreed Splodge does love me as much as I love her =D even if it's a i want to cause your death way =D


----------



## Magpie (Jul 27, 2007)

Splodge just recognises a fellow venemous species


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 27, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Splodge just recognises a fellow venemous species



:shock:what are you saying mags?


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 27, 2007)

I love blondes..... 



Blonde macs that is..


----------

